# Audioses.dll error



## Captainfailure (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay i have a sony viao touchscreen laptop running windows 8.1 thats around 4 months old. I recently went back into online gaming and ran into this issue. Every time i attempt to open a program i get the error message c:/window/system32/audioses.dll is either not designed to work with windows or has an error. please reinstall using original content or contact your system administrator... Now im pretty computer savvy and i have tried everything imaginable to fix this shy of reinstalling windows 8 due to not being able to find the installation disc. Ive searched the web and seen many people have this issue as well and have yet to find a way to fix it. Does anyone know something that could help me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you do a *System Restore *to a time before this happened? 
If that doesn't work, Go to Search type* CMD* right click the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing system file. 
What is the Model # of your Sony laptop? go to Sony's driver site Sony eSupport - Drivers & Software Updates - Select a Model type in your make and model# and download the *Audio* driver for your model. 
You do not need to have an installation disc, check out these Sony Recovery Options: https://www.docs.sony.com/Release/VGNT300series_Recoveryguide.pdf


----------



## Captainfailure (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes i have done the restore the sfc scan and attempted to do the refresh but it said i was locked out of that section of my hard drive. the sfc scan said it found errors but was unable to fix them and all sony support could tell me was to uninstall reinstall and update my drivers and it still didnt fix


----------

